# Dubai Dermatologist Needed



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello all, I'm looking for recommendations (good or bad) on a Dubai Dermatologist, I have a mole acting up and need to get it checked out/removed. Thanks.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Abacha said:


> Hello all, I'm looking for recommendations (good or bad) on a Dubai Dermatologist, I have a mole acting up and need to get it checked out/removed. Thanks.


They're a ****** those moles....


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

Abacha said:


> Hello all, I'm looking for recommendations (good or bad) on a Dubai Dermatologist, I have a mole acting up and need to get it checked out/removed. Thanks.


i'm not getting, i never seen such especially in Dubai, could u give more details please ?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Have a look at this website : Find a Doctor, Search Doctor In Dubai, Medical and General Information Portal - Doctor-Dubai.com


----------

